# 2017 Trash Bash



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm starting a little early this year so that we can get more people interested.This is a river cleanup on the lower Huron River.Last year we had a pretty good turnout.i would like to get an even better turnout this year. Maybe even do a BBQ afterwards.Every year when I fish the Huron it seems that I spend more time picking up trash then I do fishing.I'm just looking for some people that feel the same way as me.Last year I had some shirts printed and I will probly do the same this year.Everybody that came last year was awesome I hope that the same crew will come this year plus bring a few friends.Again this is a grass roots effort no big sponsors or media coverage,just a bunch of people doing the right thing.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

junkman said:


> I'm starting a little early this year so that we can get more people interested.This is a river cleanup on the lower Huron River.Last year we had a pretty good turnout.i would like to get an even better turnout this year. ...Again this is a grass roots effort no big sponsors or media coverage,just a bunch of people doing the right thing.


I'm in. I'll bring a crew. When and where.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Last year we did it on the first Saturday in June.This year the day may change.Not too sure yet.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Let me check with the Schultz gang. The HRWC was telling me that they are organizing one as well. Don't want to schedule it on Demo Days again.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Let me check with the Schultz gang. The HRWC was telling me that they are organizing one as well. Don't want to schedule it on Demo Days again.


Id be happy to participate again in the cleanup.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm interested, I'll be watching this thread for details


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll be there again. It was a good time last year and nice to meet so many new people


----------



## jakediesel (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice to hear from you guys from last year.And also nice to see a few more that are interested.I was thinking that this year we could also do a BBQ or some kind of pot luck afterwards.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Schultz's Demo Days is the first weekend in June. If we pick a weekend in mid may they should be able to send some help our way.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I am good with any weekend that will work for everybody else except July 8th.That is the weekend of the crayfish boil.Will mid May be warm enough to wade the river ?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Demo Days is 6/3 and 6/4,

J-


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mfs686 said:


> Schultz's Demo Days is the first weekend in June. If we pick a weekend in mid may they should be able to send some help our way.


Yep. 

J-


----------



## Toomanylostlures (Mar 8, 2016)

I will be in the process of aquinting myself with the area around Belleville dan and lake tomorrow as I plan to begin some fresh attempts to hit one or both of my personal fishing goals there. As is our custom, i'll have litter tongs and either a 5 gallon bucket or a white trash bag to collect and dispose of others' mistakes. Meanwhile you'll spot my girl holdinh the leash of our 3/4 grown, overly muscular german shep pup. If you are of a nice disposition please say hello. I'm not running for congress down there but I sure wouldn't mind meeting regilars to offer help and get helped when we need it. Enjoy this epic weather


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Im always down to help, I'll take the day off work, let us know asap


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Take it to the top!!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Will may 20th or 27th work for everybody? we need to get the ball rolling here.Is anybody interested in doing a BBQ afterwards?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

junkman said:


> Will may 20th or 27th work for everybody? we need to get the ball rolling here.Is anybody interested in doing a BBQ afterwards?


Either I think are good for me. A BBQ like at Dodge park you thinking? That would be fun. Maybe like a tailgate BBQ.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok time to get this back on track.We need a to get everybody on the same page here.Chime in on a weekend out of the two listed.I'm leaning towards May 20th the following weekend is Memorial Day weekend.But if that weekend works for everybody else we can do it that weekend.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> Either I think are good for me. A BBQ like at Dodge park you thinking? That would be fun. Maybe like a tailgate BBQ.


Yes sir that is what I was thinking.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Well Junkman, so far it looks like you and I sir will be eating a lot of venison back strap together!!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

A few people have sent me pm's.Badgersbunk and Syndciate are going to attend.Mark has some personal business take care of.I'm going to also have a few people show up.If my niece's flight from Germany get's in early enough she is planning to be there.I asked her if that would be too long of a day and she said no I sleep on planes it's all good.Crazy kid.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

My bad it's the short flight this time. Brazil not Germany.Crazy kid.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

All are welcome to participate.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Swampbuckster,it only takes few to make a difference.I will have a small crew with me again this year.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

It's getting closer!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

junkman said:


> It's getting closer!


I am doing a motor swap Currently from pontoon to fishing boat but should be done in time for the get together end of May. If not, I will be hauling trash on my 12'. Still trying to talk wife into joining me


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with hauling trash in a 12'.With captain and crew there were three of us in my 12'.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry but there are no shirts this year.I just didn't have the spare cash on hand like last year.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

No shirts! I'm out. Just kidding. I'll be bringing drinks. I'm hoping to be in a boat this year on account of my back and all the walking. But if not I'll live.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgersbunk said:


> No shirts! I'm out. Just kidding. I'll be bringing drinks. I'm hoping to be in a boat this year on account of my back and all the walking. But if not I'll live.


I'm sure that I or Swampbuckster can have you along on a boat this year.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Only 15 days until the Trash Bash.Anybody is welcome to participate.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

junkman said:


> Only 15 days until the Trash Bash.Anybody is welcome to participate.


My wife has committed. We will be there. Just got the motor swap finished today. What time are we starting? I will probably launch at Dodge again. And are we still doing the BBQ? I'll be sure to bring some venison and my small grill.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> My wife has committed. We will be there. Just got the motor swap finished today. What time are we starting? I will probably launch at Dodge again. And are we still doing the BBQ? I'll be sure to bring some venison and my small grill.


About 9:00 am.I am still planning an a BBQ.Badgersbunk said he would bring water,soda,and chips.I was going to bring some burgers,hot dogs,and buns.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

junkman said:


> About 9:00 am.I am still planning an a BBQ.Badgersbunk said he would bring water,soda,and chips.I was going to bring some burgers,hot dogs,and buns.


Sounds great. Are we meeting up at 9:00 at Dodge?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> Sounds great. Are we meeting up at 9:00 at Dodge?


Like we did last year.Meet up at Huroc and spread out from there.Work our way down to Dodge.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgersbunk said:


> No shirts! I'm out. Just kidding. I'll be bringing drinks. I'm hoping to be in a boat this year on account of my back and all the walking. But if not I'll live.


I will have you in my boat.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

How many people are participating this year Junkman? Just curious.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

you,me,my wife,Badgersbunk,syndicate,subocto and family,and 3 maybes.My kid and his buddy have a school sponsored fishing tournament that day and my niece won't be getting in from Brazil until late that afternoon.Are you bringing anybody other then you?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

junkman said:


> you,me,my wife,Badgersbunk,syndicate,subocto and family,and 3 maybes.My kid and his buddy have a school sponsored fishing tournament that day and my niece won't be getting in from Brazil until late that afternoon.Are you bringing anybody other then you?


Me and my wife will be attending.


----------

